# My New 180gl



## Jhowell (Jul 5, 2009)

Upgrading from a 90 to a 180gl for my single Pygo, I want to get a shoal but I am worried since he has been by himself in the 90gl fro about a year now will he be compatible with others? It is a very large tank and I don't see the problem I was interested in getting like 3 more 3" Pygos.. Thoughts, advice, opinion oh and here's a quick shot of my tank I havent quite finished I am in the process of ordering some more driftwood, a large stump possibly for the corner. Thanks in advance!


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

I wouldnt see a problem with introducing new fish to the tank. just make sure they are of similar size and turn the lights off before adding the new fish


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Looks good. More pygos the better.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

You will never know unless you give it a try







... 6-7 Reds or Caribas should do great in there for "life" (up to full grown adults)... same size Pygos is your best bet... Great set up BTW...


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Oh man that red belly is spoiled haha.

But seriously i would add some more pygos maybe even a mixed shoal. And really nice tank too!


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

nice setup


----------



## Jhowell (Jul 5, 2009)

ahh thank you, it is honor to hear that from some of you vets! I am always on here reading posts but never really posting just learning new stuff







thanks for the input too I think I may stay with the red bellies cause I am a college student and financially unstable but willing to pay for some pygos


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

yeahhhhh

throw some cariba and ternetzi piraya etc


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

looks great, def. add more pygo of similar size, if similar size is hard to come by at your area the get biggest ones and grow them out in the 90g if you still have it then add to the 180g when they are at similar sizes.
where are you getting the driftwood from? check out our sponsor www.thedriftwoodstore.com, I got mine from there. tell Rod what kind you are looking for and if he dosen't have any in stock that fits your liking he can even custom make one for you.


----------



## zackmorrisl (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey where are you located? I have a shoal for sale if interested. I have 6 listed for sale but would sell all 10 if interested. send me a pm


----------



## Jhowell (Jul 5, 2009)

@jp yea I actually was talking with Rod a few days ago and I emailed him back asking for prices but no response... He said he had cut his hand pretty bad or something and it was slowing his down, and Luckily I do have the 90gl I am currently selling my 55gl long with stand since i have a 90gl and a 180gl no need for the 55..


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Yea Rod gets crazy busy these days and he mentioned that he was thinking of getting a partner to help out. 
didn't know about his hand, hope he gets well soon.
he has a lot of wood online already see if you can find any to your liking, if not then tell him what you want or sketch one up so he gets the idea. very great guy to deal with and great price too.
you plan on getting more plants along the way as well?


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Very impressive setup, don't see many sumps on FW tanks. 
Any similar sized RBP's can be added, there's always a risk of casualties and there's no real way to avoid it. You can rearrange the tank, although seeing that it's only one red there's no point. I say fill it up and enjoy your hard work


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

sick


----------



## Jhowell (Jul 5, 2009)

@jp - definitely looking to get more plants I want to get more of a variety I have alot of amazon swords cause I like how they look when they get big, any plant suggestions you think would look great in there?

@Traveller - I agree, I think that is what I will do. I think I am going to get 3 3" RBP, possibly 4...? You think that would be too many for that 180gl once they are full grown?

@philbert - thank you sir!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

No it deffinately wont be too much , id go with like 8 pygos


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Why p-freak, IMO 4 pygos in a 180 are going to live one of the happiest lives of many reds out there in the hobby, clearly the owner has consideration for the well being of his pets.







we need more in the hobby like yourself Jhowell.


----------



## Jhowell (Jul 5, 2009)

ah thank you bob!

p-freak, 8 would probably look really sweet and would be a nice shoal but like bob said I rather have them do this --->







in the tank than be crowded and un-happy

I will admit I am in a predicament though cause aquascape is running that sale right now 5 RBP for 100.00 (for a total of 6 in my tank) Note: when they are normally 25 each haha decisions decisions...


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

plants will have to depends on the light you have.
I have java fern, crypts, sword, dwarf sag, blyxa japonica and some giant hygro in my tank. the plants that require most light are directly under a metal halide pendant light and the low light plants are around the edge. I have pics and video in the picture/video section if you want to check them out.


----------



## ordo (Dec 13, 2010)

It seems to me that the tank is going to feel really empty for a looooong time while they grow out. If you do only go with 4 or 5 for life in a 180, I guess you could add a school of like 30 giant danios. I don't know, just my opinion, but the best thing about pygos is seeing a big shoal. The behavior changes a lot in a shoal over a small group.

One thing to consider if you do slightly overstock the tank is that your nitrates will go through the roof if you don't stay on top of the water changes. I have a ton of filtration, but that just means my ammonia and nitrites are zero.... my nitrates are a constant battle. I change about 15% every 2-3 days with a mixture of Ro and carbon filtered water. A lot of work, but if you are willing to do it, you can overstock a little. The issue with overstocking a P tank is not that they are going to feel cramped. It is that it is really easy for the water to get out of control with that many messy monsters. But if you are willing to do the work, then it can be very rewarding to watch the interactions of a large shoal.

If I were you I would start with at least 6, well to be honest I would have 12 (see signature). The 180 can easily support them for a really long time. When they are 6-8 inches and you feel they are over crowded, sell 3 or 4 for $20-40 bucks a piece to the LFS. When they are 8-10 inches sell another 2 or 3 and get down to your perfect size for a fully grown 180.

ordo

Oh and by the way, your tank looks awesome!


----------



## Jhowell (Jul 5, 2009)

jp what are some suggestions on some low lighting plants that would look good? sorry for the questions but I have only scratched the service with planted tanks!

ordo, thank you for all your input I believe what you said seems like a good idea, I think I will most likely get 5 more which would make a total of 6 and go from there worst case scenario I can always get more and you are right once they grow big enough I can sell them.









so many mixed decisions!!!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

bob351 said:


> Why p-freak, IMO 4 pygos in a 180 are going to live one of the happiest lives of many reds out there in the hobby, clearly the owner has consideration for the well being of his pets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o ok mybad fuked up again

anyways back to you op ive never had a 180gl, so too me 8 pygos seemed fine get some caribe


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

I personally think 4-5-6 would be fine in a 180 for life so long as your filtration can keep up with them, which with what it looks like you definitely have. You could get more for now if your willing on cutting down the shoal later on. I currently have 14 in a 190 around 3-4" and once they hit 6" I'm cutting the shoal down to probably 8 (though I suspect I'll loose one or two from the 14 by then as they thin themselves out eating the weak) and then further down to only keep the ones which pair up and breed so it's likely I'll have 4-6 at the end in there for life. How many you stock follows no conventional rules, and many of the inch per gallon rules don't apply to p's because of their aggressive behaviour towards each other and the fact a lot of the rules are outdated.
Can't wait to see it fully planted and filled with p's








Once again, very nice setup


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

I know theres a lot of suggestions coming your way but if you just want to keep 4 just get 3 more. To me there seems to be more negatives to over stocking; more maintnence, increased likelyhood of cannibalism, stunting growth. Checkout jp's vid in the picture and video section. Hes got plenty of smaller fish to keep to tank visually entertaining. You could easily replicate that.


----------



## Jhowell (Jul 5, 2009)

I also have an EHEIM 2217 so I think my filtration will be almost over kill ha! Well there's never too much I guess BUT I agree that there is a lot of information/advice coming my way I was trying to find jp's video but I couldn't find it!? help.

I am also not looking to cut down my shoal, I am going to be ordering from TheDriftwoodStore.com within the week and looking to pick up some more plants I am getting paid this week so looks like my paycheck is going to my tank ha! oh well.

ANYWAYS! Any suggestions on plants for low lighting? I am excited about the finished product pictures to follow soon!







cheers!


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Here's the vid, really awesome setup!
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/199734-community-tank-feeding-video/

(hope he doesn't mind me showing off his tank haha)

Im sure others will chime in with some suggestions on plants, not really too experienced in that department.

Good luck man


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Jhowell said:


> Here's the vid, really awesome setup!
> http://www.piranha-f...-feeding-video/
> 
> (hope he doesn't mind me showing off his tank haha)
> ...


Thanks for posting the link for me e46markus


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

No problem, your aquascaping is amazing and should provide inspiration for us all. Has the "community" tank seen any casualties?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

so far I'm unaware of any casualties.maybe when the terns get a little bigger? or I just have very friendly terns


----------

